# Manu Ginobili - 05/06



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Statistical Look: 
*2002/2003 - 7.6 PPG - 2.4 REB - 2.0 AST - 1.4 STL - 43.8 FG% - 34.5 3PT% - 20.7 MPG
2003/2004 - 12.8 PPG - 4.5 REB - 3.8 AST - 1.8 STL - 41.8 FG% - 35.9 3PT% - 29.4 MPG
2004/2005 - 16.0 PPG - 4.4 REB - 3.9 AST - 1.6 STL - 47.1 FG% - 37.6 3PT% - 29.6 MPG
05 Playoffs - 20.8 PPG - 5.8 REB - 4.2 AST - 1.2 STL - 50.7 FG% - 43.8 3PT% - 33.6 MPG*


What a season this guy had. Anywho, this is about the upcoming season, so it's time to move on from that. Kind of the opposite from Duncan these past three years, Manu's stats have risen three years straight, although his minutes remained the same the past two regular seasons. As you can see in the playoffs, when he gets real starter's minutes, he's a top-notch producer. With the depth we have, Pop's coaching style, and Manu's style of play, I have to figure that he's going to get about the same amount of minutes. Manu won't play a ton of minutes unless he has to, which I guess turns out great for the long run. Still though, I would love to see Manu get 34-35 minutes a game to show the Manu haters that the dude is a level below the elite players. He's played 77 and 74 games the past two seasons respectively, so he's been pretty durable for us, and with a summer of rest, he should be good for another 72-78 games. Another thing to note, his three point shooting has steadily increased every season. I'm expecting very similar numbers from Manu this season compared to last season. His minutes will be limited, so his stats will be limited as well. Still, what he does in those limited minutes is huge for the team. I could see a moderate rise in scoring for him, but that's going to depend on the role that Parker plays on offense. I could see a moderate drop in FG%, but it shouldn't be anything huge. I'm not putting money down on Manu making the All-Star game again, but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if he made it again. The coaches know how good the guy is. 


Why not, I guess I'll predict/guess his stats for next season: 16.3 PPG - 4.6 RPG - 4.0 APG. Given that he'll only play 30 MPG, I can't see him dropping anything more than this.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow. He's increased his skills in just about every aspect of the game, except for steals, but those seem to be fluctuation. 

Anyways, here's my prediction:

18.3 PPG - 4.6 REB - 4.1 AST - 1.7 STL - 51.3 FG% - 38.6 3PT% - 31.0 MPG


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

You pretty much covered everything, so all I have to say is.....


GINOBILIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

He wants you to give a prediction for Manu's stats next season. You must have missed that part cuz it's at the way bottom.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well he just gave his prediction. Didn't really say to give our own. 

Anyway, I predict 31mpg, 17ppg, 6reb, 4 ast, 2 stl per game for him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

MaNu w1ll b3 t3h hAx0rZ







alright, seriously, 30ish mpg, 17.5 pts, 4.5 rebs, 4.1 asts


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Cloud786 said:


> Well he just gave his prediction. Didn't really say to give our own.
> 
> Anyway, I predict 31mpg, 17ppg, 6reb, 4 ast, 2 stl per game for him.


Yeah, you're rite. I misread it. My bad.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im going to predict 
30 mins 16pts 3asssits 

playoffs
35min 19 pts 3assits

were gonna need him to be all he was last yr if we want to repeat, he has to be great this yr


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Interesting to see that a majority thinks Manu's stats will go up. If Parker plays like he did during the regular season last season this season, I don't see much room for an improvement for Manu scoring-wise. I think Parker will finish as the 2nd leading scorer again.


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

I think Manu's minutes will stay or go down a little bit but around 30 minutes since we have a deep bench (hopefully). He even said on his forum the other day was the goal was to have fresh legs for the playoffs. I think he is going to average about 17.5 ppg, 4.5 rebounds, 4.1 assists. As someone said I think Tony is always going to be the second scoring leader but Manu will step up when needed, but I think when it comes down to close games on the line he'll continue to be the first or second option depending on what the situation is.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Ginobili, Duncan, Parker, Van Exel, Bowen, Finley, Nazr, Horry, and Beno is unstoppable!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

alrite...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Regular Season Stats: 17.1 PPG, 6.2 APG, 4.8 RPG, 1.6 SPG 49% FG, 30.4 MPG
Playoff Stats: 21.8 PPG, 5.1 APG, 5.1 RPG, 1.2 SPG, 47% FG, 34.7 MPG

I think we see the ball in Manu's hands even more. I think he'll be playing a quasi-PG role because he is so creative and good with the ball. Don't get me wrong, Parker will do most of the ballhandling, but I think Manu will get a little more time as the "PG" of the team, especially in the half-court set. That is why I think he will have a higher assist average than in previous seasons. 

Also I attribute his slight scoring increase to his improved FG%. I think he'll take less shots this year than last but still score more.


----------

